

Stanford-Yale Startup: Make Music #SocialAgain - gmaijoe
http://www.soundropmusic.com/

======
snake117
Kind of curious as to what this service will offer. Social networking and
music has been MySpace's domain for many years so I wonder what Soundrop's
take on it will be.

